

Jeff Atwood has nothing to say yet posts anyway (satire) - blasdel
http://blog.wekeroad.com/blog/nothing-to-say/

======
blasdel
I'd been thinking about writing an Atwood slam for a while, but this guy has
crafted the definitive one. There's nothing quite as satisfying as slamming a
guy's shitty writing style using his own form.

It'll be hilarious/horrifying to see how Jeff Atwood will link to it.

